# Daytona beach slot car show july 6



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Daytona Beach Slot Car Collectors Show July 6*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=172660&stc=1&d=1365221797
Daytona Beach
Slot Car Collectors Show!
Saturday July 6, 2013
10:00 am-2:00 pm
inside the air-conditioned 
Sunshine Park Mall
2400 S. Ridgewood Ave.
South Daytona, Florida

Same day as NASCAR Coke Zero 400!
Come to the Slot Car Show, Stay for the NASCAR Race!
Or drive on The Worlds Most famous Beach!

1/32 scale track & HO dragstrip & 4 Lane Tomy Road course
tracks will be available for free use, bring your cars

Admission $2.00 – 8 ft. dealer tables, $30.00 day of show
For details, please contact Mike: 386.248.1868
Or email: [email protected]


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: Less than a month to go!
Have dealers from all parts of Florida and several other states. :wave:


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

Less than 2 weeks to the show. Any HT members planning
on attending? Be sure to introduce yourself at the show.


----------



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

The show is inside the mall, use the entrance to the left of Publix.


----------

